# First one this year.



## rhaythorn (Oct 27, 2007)

Got one after rain stopped Weds. 20b. 8.5 inch beard. Also saw 3 hens and a jake. Have had some of my best days turkey hunting in the rain in a blind in open fields. Good luck to everyone else going out.


----------



## Dukczen (Apr 13, 2008)

rhaythorn said:


> Got one after rain stopped Weds. 20b. 8.5 inch beard. Also saw 3 hens and a jake. Have had some of my best days turkey hunting in the rain in a blind in open fields. Good luck to everyone else going out.


Good Job.... I've got plenty of em in my area but they refuse to come out and play in the fields bordering the woods for me. You would think with the last 2 morns being very cold for this time they would wanna come out and strut and warm up in the sun but nooooo, they would rather play in the woods instead. Had close to a dozen diff ones sounding off this morn for nearly an hour and as soon as they pitched down, silence. So tomorrow im going into the woods and I'm either coming out with one or they're gonna come out by force!... lol...


----------

